# Registration question



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinkin about buying a 1990 polaris 500 but the guy doesn't have registration either did the guy before him. Is there anyway possible to get it registered
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yep get him to sign a bill of sale and take to sos office.

Dont let others effect your enjoyment. Just enjoy your time outside.


----------



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't quote me but I think you can get just a bill of sale with the vin # and all the sellers info. They will have to run it to see if its not stolen. I believe it took like 2 hours when I did it but had no problem 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys ill give it a shot

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You need to take the vin number to the SOS office, you fill out a form, you can actually download the form from the SOS website. Fill out the form completely, being a 1990 you do not need an insurance appraisal. If it was valued more then 1,000 dollars you would need an appraisal. But since it will blue book at less then that don't worry about it. 

Then you take the form and some money go to the SOS office. They will run the vin through the system and if it comes back clean you can get it titled and registered in your name. 

I have done this a few times and as long as you have all the info needed then you won't have to run back and forth from your house and the SOS office.


----------

